# Freesat in Costa Blanca ...frequency required



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We have a villa in Spain...we have an Humax HD Freesat box and a very large sateliite but this time over here the programmes are disappearing as day goes on......we do not want to call anyone out as villa is about to be sold but we still here for many weeks and we are "soapless"....can anyone please advice re frequency or anything else that may come to mind?!  Many thanks! Ana x


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Free sat in Costa Blanca ...frequency required*



GypsyRose said:


> We have a villa in Spain...we have an Humax HD Freesat box and a very large sateliite but this time over here the programmes are disappearing as day goes on......we do not want to call anyone out as villa is about to be sold but we still here for many weeks and we are "soapless"....can anyone please advice re frequency or anything else that may come to mind?!  Many thanks! Ana x


Hi Ana,

C7KEN will be able to advise, and he lives in Spain too. Try sending him a PM. He's offline at the moment, but was online earlier this afternoon.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Thank you! Ken has helped me many times over various matters...unfortunately I am now at the end of my 24 hours online with Vodaphone...till the next time I go on!! :? 
We have just downloaded new software so here's hoping but not looking good...!!


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Ana
We have several systems one is a humax freesat box coupled to a 2.4 metre dish with Invacom dual LNB and we have all the channels currently. There have been many changes recently with frequencies so do a rescan using your original postcode in this order menu,setup,,freesat tune,OK.UK post code then after the scan press save and OK. then google Lyngsat 28.2 and make a note of the frquencies of the channels you are still lacking then add them in as non freesat channels by using manual tune instead of freesat tune then save them one at a time, you will find its very easy, then as you watch them they will add themselves to the favourites list, any probs post again stating which channels you dont have and I will give you my tel no by PM so I can lalk you thro it.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Ken.. there you are again.. I am forever in your gratitude!! LOL
We tried to track you down 2 yrs ago when we where in area but failed!! You have been so helpful.....  

Will check my pm's but only have limited amount of time on here.....story of my life but ok till tomorrow aft?? :roll: Many thanks, Ana y Pablo xx


----------



## josielynne (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/europe.html


----------



## apples127 (May 6, 2008)

*freesat*

if you have not had humax box continuosly connected you will not have received updates. to force an update go to menu & option factory reset this will find you need an update & ask your permission to do so, all will then work ok.


----------

